# So, Berried overload...



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So my cherry shrimp females have all been saddled since I got them almost 2 weeks ago, funny thing, this morning one of my females looked like it had something stuck to it. After taking a closer look, it seems her belly is full of eggs and there is a very small pea sized amount of eggs overflowing. Poor thing is having a heck of a time trying to keep them from falling.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

ah poo, she's decided to shed the eggs


----------

